# Two quick nail tips I've picked up



## Aquilah (Aug 18, 2007)

1) For a quick "instant manicure" and nicely buffed looking nails, just apply a nice coat of OPI Ridge Filler and some clear coat on top. Makes your nails look like you just stepped out of the salon.

2) For those who watch Food Network and always wanted to know what gorgeous color Giada De Laurentiis uses, it's OPI Bubble Bath. Gives your nails a nicely manicured look. Bubble Bath is like a soft vanilla milkshake color with a hint of pink. Gorgeous!


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks!!! I always wondered what color Giada uses. =)


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 18, 2007)

Me too, and I finally found it on someone's blog. They flat out asked her at a book signing LOL! Giada says a lot of people always think it's Essie, but she prefers OPI since it holds up better for her.


----------



## michal_cohen (Aug 18, 2007)

great tips


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 18, 2007)

Nice tips, too bad I don't give two hoots about how my nails look as long as they're clean! LOL!




I'm so lazy when it comes to nails!


----------



## smoochies (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks for the tip, i was just looking for a manicure nail color.


----------



## kittykupkake (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks! I've gotta buy that now! I like OPI passion for a nice pinkie look too


----------



## Colorlicious (Aug 24, 2007)

cool, thanks for posting!


----------



## princessmich (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Only today i was watching the Food Network and i wondered what color Giada was wearing. Now I know


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 24, 2007)

I finally ran out and bought it, and I'm absolutely in love with OPI Bubble Bath! I'm redoing my nails this weekend, so I'll post pics when I'm done


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 27, 2007)

Im going to check out the OPI polish.


----------



## MindySue (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nice tips, too bad I don't give two hoots about how my nails look as long as they're clean! LOL!



I'm so lazy when it comes to nails! ditto! cause of my job though, now that i dont have to work there anymore i might start painting them again!


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 31, 2007)

great tips, thanks lovey


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 31, 2007)

I didn't end up posting pics (obviously)... I ended up falling in love with the new Russian Collection polishes. I did my toes with "An Affair in Red Square," and I'm debating on whether or not to wait another week or go ahead and do them this weekend in "Catherine the Grape." That's a GORGEOUS collection! Anywho! If I do my nails w/ Bubble Bath this week, I'll definitely post pics!


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 2, 2007)

thanks! i'm not a real big fan of OPI (tried the formula a year or two ago, and it didnt work well with my nails), but that color is GORGEOUS. I'd be willing to give it a go.

&amp; i was admiring the Russian Collection as well, I think I'm going to buy bubble bath, and if i can apply it nicely to my nails, I'll buy the russian collection :]


----------



## tipsy kitty (Sep 3, 2007)

My friend was talking about that colour! I have to find it. Thanks!


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 5, 2007)

Great tips. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *alexandriamarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks! i'm not a real big fan of OPI (tried the formula a year or two ago, and it didnt work well with my nails), but that color is GORGEOUS. I'd be willing to give it a go.
&amp; i was admiring the Russian Collection as well, I think I'm going to buy bubble bath, and if i can apply it nicely to my nails, I'll buy the russian collection :]

Be sure to check out this thread: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...lish-4355.html. It's really helpful since Bubble Bath isn't 100% sheer, but it's not opaque either. This thread might help too: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ils-62904.html.


----------



## emmakatherine (Sep 13, 2007)

OPI lasts so long, it's wonderful


----------



## kaylin_marie (Sep 13, 2007)

OoOo Now I want Bubble bath. Badly.


----------



## Mirtilla (Oct 10, 2007)

Great tips, thank you so much for letting us know




I'm so happy b/c I've just ordered Bubble Bath on 8ty8beauty.com (as OPI n/p cost a bomb in Italy), can't wait for my package to arrive!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm too nice... I gave my Bubble Bath to the Director of Communications here at work since she loved it so much. Now, I gotta get a new one LOL!


----------



## Mirtilla (Oct 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm too nice... I gave my Bubble Bath to the Director of Communications here at work since she loved it so much. Now, I gotta get a new one LOL! Really? I agree, you've to buy a new one asap *lol*


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nice tips, too bad I don't give two hoots about how my nails look as long as they're clean! LOL!



I'm so lazy when it comes to nails! Same here. I end up bying some nail polishes every once in a while, but usually I'm too lazy to do my nails.
Thanks for the tips Aquilah! I might try that OPI sometime anyway.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 30, 2008)

I really like this color. My nails look so nice and clean like i got a manicure at the nail salon.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jan 30, 2008)

great tips! what was the website that had the good prices of opi nail polish? i love the opi russian collection. midnight in moscow and russian navy are my favorites.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 1) For a quick "instant manicure" and nicely buffed looking nails, just apply a nice coat of OPI Ridge Filler and some clear coat on top. Makes your nails look like you just stepped out of the salon. i agree and double agree with that one. just a coat of ridge filler and a coat of colorfix and you're good to go ! i love Mavala !


----------



## brewgrl (Feb 1, 2008)

Bubble Bath is one of the most requested colors for weddings, btw.


----------



## kiss the rain. (Feb 3, 2008)

ooh interesting. thanks for the tips. I`ve been thinking about getting some new nail colours.


----------



## andrrea (Feb 6, 2008)

I LOVE Bubble Bath!!! Use it pretty much every time I do my nails





Thanks for the tips!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 7, 2008)

stop it ladies, i want bubble bath too now


----------

